# Sabonis time as a Blazer comes to an end



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

reported by 910 the fan

Sabonis will not return to the Blazers

his agent apparently confirmed he will not come for a physical either

:devil:

So this kind of clears the way for a trade of Sabonis.. or just plain waive him for the salary reduction. But I figure some team must want it more than us.. although $14 mill saved is a lot of $$$


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

a legend has left us


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)




----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, I have to say I will miss the big fella, but at the same time I understand from his and the Blazers perspective that it probably is time.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

If this is true, I feel very bad for those Sabonis fans out there... he was truly one of a kind.

As a Blazers fan, though, I would be happy that the team will either be able to save some money or get something for him in trade.

No matter how good he was for the Blazers, I think everyone has to wonder how great he would have been had he come over sooner (or, even better, if he'd not been so horribly injured and THEN came over).

Ed O.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*hmmmm*

I have deja vu...I think I will wait before I put on my mourning clothes again.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

too bad. i'd like to have seen him for one more year. 

at least from the sound of it he decided to leave on his own and didn't get traded or cut to save money. 

i hope Randolph has a knockout year, because without Pippen and Sabonis this team just isn't as likeable.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Yes... they just said that Jason Quick is their source for this. So I do not blame you all for being apprehensive about it.


Also I would not put a lot of stock in Sabonis going to Denver for Camby. I am not so sure that being under the cap benefitted Denver all that much. But if they can shed another $7 mill I guess it can not help but to aid in their search for another player.


I am sure they may say something tonight on CSMN about it all.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!


Lets hope that his contract helps the Blazers with a need! :shy:


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Yes... they just said that Jason Quick is their source for this. So I do not blame you all for being apprehensive about it.


I'm not sure if you're doubting the veracity of this report because of the messenger, or if you're thinking it's particularly believable because of the source. Neither Quick nor the local AM stations are known to present "rumors" as "facts," so I'm just wondering what context this was placed in. 

If Quick said he knows for a fact that Sabas is not reporting for a physical and not returning to the Blazers, I believe him. If he said that "according to his agent, Sabas is not _planning_ on coming back" that's another story. I'd love to hold out hope a little longer that Sabas might come back, but I was doubting it from the time the first report surfaced in the Lithuanian press that he had pretty well decided against coming back to the NBA. 

If Sabas has truly retired, I can't be too surprised. I'm sorry Sabas was never able to get an NBA championship, but it should not diminish his mark on this league, nor on the game as an international phenomenon. He's one of the best centers to ever play the game... and he'll be sorely missed by this Blazer fan.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Sad to see the big guy leave, but the nice thing from a fan perspective is that The leak coming today I think means that sabas will be traded and then retire instead of the blazers just taking a payroll dump. If the blazers anounced it instead of it being a leak, I think that would mean that the blazers weere going to use the 7 mil drop, or if the anouncement came in the 11th hour I think that would have also meant that the blazers would cut sabas. Like this, the blazers have enough time to do the trade, and the fact that it is a leak means that the blazers organization will not look shady trading a contract after the player has stated publicly that he will retire. I do not know if I am making sense to you all, but I understand myself.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm saddened by the announcement/rumor today that he won't return. I love watching Sabas play the game--you never know when he'll break out and do something completely jaw-dropping.

I hope many of the Sabas faithful (or fanatical  ) will remain frequent posters here on the forum (that means you CFFI and Stuart!!). I always love reading your posts and learning from your insight.

You'll be missed Sabas. Go Blazers.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

What is the name of his team in europe so I can keep on eye on the big guy?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I hate his agent so much right now. IMO he knew all along Sabonis wasn't coming back but he just had to keep saying there was a chance he might and now alot of people are upset because they really thought he would and even though I don't want to admit it I am one of those people.

At least there is a good chance Sabas will still play next year even if it is in Europe.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks, thanks Sabas. I enjoyed watching you very much. Sorry we won't see you as a Blazer any more.

Quick spoke about it factually. He said that Sabonis has decided not to play in the NBA anymore. He will not be coming to Portland for a physical.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

:heart: 

That really sucks.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm not a Blazer fan, but this guy was amazing. Any time they came on TV I would look forward to watching Sabonis play. Players like him don't come along every day.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

damn.

Stuart


----------



## mag7nyx (Aug 12, 2003)

oregonlive.com has an article.

Sabonis to leave NBA


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Wow, a Blazer is the lead story without getting in trouble!

http://sports.yahoo.com/

I'm going to miss Sabas so much  I just hope he at least plays for Zalgaris next year.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

How long until his boys are able to be drafted?


----------

